# Writers Block. Make it go away!!!!



## UnWritten (Feb 10, 2011)

I have been having extremely long periods of writers block. I understand, as a writer, that it's a part of the process and everyone goes through it. But when it happens to me it lasts for months and months at a time. The last time I had writers block it lasted for nearly three years. I would sit down with every intention of writing something, anything, but I could never get the words out. So I eventually gave up on forcing myself. I then found a great iPhone app that spits out random writing exercises. It's a really great tool, but sometimes it's easy to just say, "Nah, I don't feel like writing about that," and passing on the experience. I have nothing but time lately to sit and write, but like I said, I just can't get the words out.

Does anyone have any advice on how to eliminate writers block? Maybe not forever, but to at least get through a day of writing. I try to write at least 1000 words a day (I use a program called yWriter that tracks my writing progress). Usually when I get going on writing, 1000 words comes and goes so fast.

Thanks in advance guys
-Hayden


----------



## elite (Feb 10, 2011)

I have several solutions. I also tend to have this problem, not only with writing, but with piano as well.  



> Do you listen to music often?
> 
> Some times when I can't spit any words out, I look for new songs. I try to look for a song that best represents the story I want to write. When I do and I sit on my computer it seems the words come out on their own.





> Do you have a laptop?
> 
> Try switching your writing space for a change, any place that you feel comfortable is fine.





> What about going for a walk?
> 
> Walking will not only fill your eyes with fresh views, it will also relieve you from stress and it's good for your health, too.





> Think about the feelings you want to convey by writing.
> 
> And then try to create a story out of it, no writing, just a basic concept. Stick with the idea for a few days and then get your pen rolling later on.





> Don't push yourself too hard.
> 
> It won't come if you force it, some times you just need to let the pressure off your shoulders and calm down.





> Have fun.
> 
> If writing doesn't feel fun to you, then it's no use to push it (unless your meals depend on it). Maybe a new hobby will bring you other perspectives, and maybe even boost your writing!





> Practice another form of art.
> 
> This is my favorite. You might think that playing the piano, painting and writing a novel are completely unrelated. But there are "skills" that are common between them all.
> 
> ...


I hope this helps!


----------



## UnWritten (Feb 10, 2011)

elite said:


> Practice another form of art.
> 
> This is my favorite. You might think that playing the piano, painting and writing a novel are completely unrelated. But there are "skills" that are common between them all.
> 
> ...


 
I think this is something that works for me a lot of the time. I often find myself listening to music and becoming inspired by the words and storyline of the song. Sometimes, when I'm driving I'll come across a song that inspires me. When I go home I make it a point to sit in my room for however long it takes, playing the song over and over and free writing. I've gotten a lot of great things out of doing this. Maybe I'll stick to doing that for awhile and see where it gets me.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## elite (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't mention it! I get writer's/pianist's/programmer's blocks all the time! So I've dedicated a lot of my time to find what works best for me, and well, that's what I do!


----------



## aesir22 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Unwritten. I found myself in a similar situation in that I eventually just stopped trying, then other life things got in the way and before I knew it 8 years has passed! Trying a different creative outlet for a little while is a good idea. Elite, I also play piano, and find myself with piano-block sometimes lol. Thats when I reach for the violin!

If I get (or got, since I haven't written anything in years) writers block, I either tried to work on something else, or skipped a few scenes ahead. Or I would try to work on more character development to really get to know them. Incidentally, Unwritten, your avatar pic looks a lot like I envisioned my MC!


----------



## elite (Feb 10, 2011)

aesir22 said:


> Hi Unwritten. I found myself in a similar situation in that I eventually just stopped trying, then other life things got in the way and before I knew it 8 years has passed! Trying a different creative outlet for a little while is a good idea. Elite, I also play piano, and find myself with piano-block sometimes lol. Thats when I reach for the violin!
> 
> If I get (or got, since I haven't written anything in years) writers block, I either tried to work on something else, or skipped a few scenes ahead. Or I would try to work on more character development to really get to know them. Incidentally, Unwritten, your avatar pic looks a lot like I envisioned my MC!



Piano-blocks are so frustrating! Not only I can't play like I want, but I make mistakes all over the place!


----------



## aesir22 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yup, which leads to making silly mistakes that normally wouldn't be made! Do you have the grade system over there? Sorry to hijack your thread Unwritten lol!


----------



## UnWritten (Feb 10, 2011)

aesir22 said:


> Incidentally, Unwritten, your avatar pic looks a lot like I envisioned my MC!


 
That is so sweet! I actually have had quite a few people PM me saying how much I resemble the character they're trying to create in their novel. 
This would probably be the first time that I've offered this, but if you'd like some more pictures to get a better idea of what you want your character to look like, just let me know. It seems kind of strange, but I can understand how seeing someone you're essentially trying to describe can help a lot. I may not be your character, but I'll do whatever I can to help you out 

Happy writing and thanks for the great advice guys!
-Hayden


----------



## aesir22 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Hayden I sent you a PM. Hope you don't mind! Its bed time this side of the pond, but hope you crack some of the block tonight


----------



## elite (Feb 11, 2011)

aesir22 said:


> Yup, which leads to making silly mistakes that normally wouldn't be made! Do you have the grade system over there? Sorry to hijack your thread Unwritten lol!



No idea of what that is, so no, lol.

But yeah, the piano can sometimes be rather merciless with our mood swings!



> That is so sweet! I actually have had quite a few people PM me saying how much I resemble the character they're trying to create in their novel.
> This would probably be the first time that I've offered this, but if you'd like some more pictures to get a better idea of what you want your character to look like, just let me know. It seems kind of strange, but I can understand how seeing someone you're essentially trying to describe can help a lot. I may not be your character, but I'll do whatever I can to help you out



Well, you do have wavy long brown hair, white skin and good looks. That's what I'd call the ideal female heroine. I was about to agree with aesir, but unfortunately my heroine is 16 years old, so she's a bit more "childish".


----------



## UnWritten (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks fleamailman, I'll keep you in mind if I ever need a listening ear


----------



## BitofanInkling (Feb 21, 2011)

Analyse what the actual problem is. Have you planned what you want to write? Are you worrying that your writing is really bad? Do you just not start? Then work out a solution.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 21, 2011)

A friend of mine says that when she can't seem to get the ball rolling on a story, she just writes about what she had for lunch that day, what the weather was like, who she saw etc. It helps her get into the rhythm of writing and, eventually, the ideas begin to flow. I've never had writer's block so I can't tell you if this works, but it's worth a shot if you're struggling big time. Hope that helped, sorry if it didn't.

Good luck .


----------



## WolfieReveles (Feb 23, 2011)

UnWritten said:


> I have nothing but time lately to sit and write, but like I said, I just can't get the words out.



I find that sometimes too much time is the most devastating enemy of the creative process. I usually get my best ideas when I'm not writing, then I let them bubble until I can actually write them down and by then they're usually structured and done. These ideas often come to me in the shower, while cooking, while walking, while eating(alone), or during any other activity that engages my body but not my mind. Perhaps if you suffer these horrid lapses, void of inspiration, you need to distance yourself from them.  I have heard that people who enjoy swimming often state one of the reasons as being that it is nearly like meditation in that it leaves your mind free to drift. However the most common way, I'd say, would be long walks. The sheer amount of input you receive when strolling through any area, urban or natural, is just amazing. At the same time you needn't notice it. Once an idea begins to brood in your mind it can absorb you and your legs will just keep walking on autopilot.

Another thing I've done is integrate objects into my daily routine that connect me to my story. This way, I'm constantly reminded of it and even when I'm doing something unrelated it will keep my story present. At the moment I carry a 6" wrench everywhere, because my main character always carries a wrench. It reminds me of her and I find myself relating situations and ideas to her story, even if I would never have connected them normally.

That's my method, hopefully it can help you too.
Now if only I had some of that spare time of which you speak...


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 23, 2011)

The only way to fill your mind is to empty it first.  Total silence and no distractions.  Sit up straight so you don't go to sleep.  Listen to the silence.  You will begin to hear.  I guess this philosophy is kind of sappy to most people.  I believe ideas and concepts come from the universe.  Have you ever noticed that when you voice something it comes to you.  What ever you put into the universe, it will come back to you.  Silence allows you to make room for the ideas that swirl around you.  It is filled with inspiration if you can just slow down enough to hear it.  Have you ever voiced an idea you had, just to see that it comes to fruition for someone else?

Yes, I agree that changing to another art form for a while too will help.  Most artists I know have many forms of art them practice.  I am a bit out of my element on this forum because I'm not used to being the dumbest in the class.  My main passion is not for writing.  I just enjoy talking to passionate people and there are a lot of passionate people here. Writing helps center me. Writers and musicians are on a different artistic plain than visual artists but they have the same needs.  This isn't saying that I am not passionate about writing, I have a lot of avenues I follow in art, I don't spend all my time on just one.

I hope you can get out of your funk.  It is definitely no fun.  Another way to get yourself in the mood to do your art is decide you need to clean the garage... that works every time.


----------



## PatriotsNation4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Is yWriter worth the money?


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 13, 2012)

yWriter is free.

yWriter5 - Free writing software designed by an author, not a salesman


----------



## hollycarole92 (Jul 13, 2012)

I say the best things that help me are going outdoors to write, listening to some music on repeat or playing the piano as some have already suggested, or (and this is probably the most effective) drinking. This year I stumbled upon the happy discovery that I can spit out pages and pages of prose at a ridiculous rate when I'm intoxicated and all of it sounds descent. I'm understanding why several of our favorite classic writers had alcohol/drug problems.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 13, 2012)

I just remembered about Ommwriter (Welcome - Ommwriter) its a full screen word processor so it removes all the distractions around you. Very soothing music too. If you manage to get over the whole writers block malarky it really does help.


----------



## misusscarlet (Jul 14, 2012)

I get writer's block a lot and one of the methods I would use was read over my material I wrote and see if my creativeness can squeeze out a chapter or a few pages of what I previously had written. I take long walks and let my mind wander and imagine. I think the thing that really did it for me was reading the newspaper. I write fantasy and love to read it so when I read terrible depressing stories in the newspaper I want to write my story. I want to write to get lost in my fantasy world so I no longer have to read about children being murdered by their parents or dogs euthanized. When I finish my book I want people to read my book so they can take a break from the real world and all the sadness in it.


----------



## philistine (Jul 14, 2012)

Writers block for _three years_?

Perhaps a different pastime could be the solution. :sneakiness:


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd say change the scene, but still make it relevant to the previous happening.


----------



## garza (Jul 14, 2012)

Writer's block is like insomnia. Nothing to lose sleep over. I can't remember ever having an hour when I couldn't write, but I've read enough on the subject in places like this to believe that the idea of shifting media helps. Drawing, painting, writing, and photography are all part of what I think of as a continum of skills. (I don't use the term 'art' because I'm not an artist.) They are all ways of telling a story, and perhaps if one path is blocked, another may be open. My pocket notepad and pencil are with me always, and often when I come back from a walk I'll have several pages of notes and several pages of sketches.

Here's an idea, and this may be one reason I've never been bothered by writer's block. I've 'gone equipped' since I was a small child, so anytime a stray thought strikes, I can write down at once. If you don't carry a notepad constantly, start doing so now. I use the kind that fit my shirt pocket and come in packs of five or six for a couple of dollars. Keep two mechanical pencils and a tube of spare lead in the same shirt pocket. (Ballpoint pens will always run out or start skipping just when you most need them. Stick with pencils.) Now go walkabout in your town and look for anything that may spark an idea for a story or that might make an interesting picture. If you sketch something that you especially like, come back later with better tools to do a proper drawing or painting. 

The two best writing programmes are Notepad if you run Windows and Vim if you run Linux.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't have writer's block necessarily, but I do experience bouts of "writer's difficulty".

Last night, for instance. I toiled for over an hour on A SINGLE PARAGRAPH. It was driving me nuts. I finally solved the riddle but by then I was too exhausted to write anything else, and I went to sleep soon after.

Sometimes in an hour I can pound out several thousand words and have them all flow like smooth, melted butter. Last night was not one of those instances.

So, no disrespect intended, but I disagree with those who say, "There's no such thing as writer's block. Just write!" At least, for my individual writing process, that approach doesn't always work. Creativity isn't always the issue. Sometimes the problem stems from a faulty approach.

Often there is a specific problem that needs to be solved before writing can continue.

If I car is sputtering and stalling, saying, "Just drive!" isn't always the best advice. Sometimes you need to stop and pop open the hood to inspect the engine. It's possible the writer is having problems because of something intrinsic to the story itself, such as a logical issue or a plothole that keeps resurfacing, or perhaps the author is writing herself into a corner and has trouble recognizing that she's spiralled off onto an irrelevant tangent.


----------



## Sam (Jul 14, 2012)

It's really not a question of whether it exists. The better question is: Why do you let it exist? If every writer in the world stopped every time they struggled to put words together, we wouldn't have many books. For me, writer's block doesn't exist because I won't let it. I push through until I come out the other side. Keep doing that and it becomes progressively easier to pre-empt it. Keep walking away every time you think you have a block, good luck getting your mind to change that classical conditioning. 

Writing isn't easy. If it was, everyone would be doing it. But it's only going to get harder the more you don't do it.


----------



## garza (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's a cure. 

Get on a village phone in a jungle somewhere and tell the country bureau chief that yes, there's been a big firefight here with lots of casualties but I'm suffering from writer's block so I can't give you anything today.


----------



## Elowan (Jul 15, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> yWriter is free.
> 
> yWriter5 - Free writing software designed by an author, not a salesman



Is it better than say - Word - for writing novels, etc.?


----------



## Sam (Jul 15, 2012)

You don't need fancy software to write. I wrote my first novel on a knackered laptop which was missing the casing of three keys. One of them was 'E'. I worked with Notepad. For the exposed keys, I had to use the little grub which the casing covers. It eventually broke off, giving me the excuse to buy a new laptop. 

Point is, no writing software is going to do the work for you. For me, Word is superior. For others, that's not the case. The important part is that you write.


----------



## Elowan (Jul 15, 2012)

I use Word and have for years.  I wrote a 700 page medical textbook with it.  My question has more to do with the doohickies (chapter and section formatting, etc described on the yWriter site).


----------



## JosephB (Jul 15, 2012)

I use NovelWriter 3.5. You select your genre, then characters and plot devices from a series of drop-down menus -- and then hit the “Write” button. That’s pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## CroZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I've never had writer's block. Sometimes I get bored or feel a bit uninspired but I always assume it's just your bran telling you to chillax for a bit, cos it's not so bad.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 15, 2012)

It's harder to chillax when you have a deadline to meet. 

But I agree, sometimes our brains need to take a break. Sometimes my brain seems to be lazier than others.


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2012)

There goes that word again. Seriously, 'chillax'? 

Sounds like a weak name for a medieval weapon.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol. The lesser known cousin of the ice-pick.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got playlists or music that I associate with different parts of my novel, or with characters at a certain point in their lives, so I can get in the mood I need for writing/editing a specific scene - i.e. druggy love section? Slowdive and Sparklehorse. Insane sociopath section? Slint and Lungfish. Also makes walking/mass transit time productive, I can listen on headphones and think things out.


----------



## Jon M (Jul 16, 2012)

lasm said:


> I've got playlists or music that I associate with different parts of my novel, or with characters at a certain point in their lives, so I can get in the mood I need for writing/editing a specific scene - i.e. druggy love section? Slowdive and Sparklehorse. Insane sociopath section? Slint and Lungfish. Also makes walking/mass transit time productive, I can listen on headphones and think things out.


Good taste in music this person has.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 16, 2012)

There are a lot of threads in these boards that ask a cure for writer's block. I wish there was a surefire way, like a miracle drug for it, like "solvitol" or something, but there isn't. There are ways to slowly get rid of it, though. I always find a walk in the nearby mall to be a starter for ideas. Sometimes I just pull radical bursts of plots, like making ninjas fall from the ceiling, or having a unicorn enter the room, see what happens from there.


----------



## Sam (Jul 17, 2012)

It was Raymond Chandler who said: "When in doubt, have a man come through the door with a gun in his hand". 

There are tons of ways to beat writer's block. New character, new POV, new scene, new problem, new revelation -- any one of those should kick-start your imagination again. If that doesn't work, here's something a very thoughtful friend bought me: 







It can't be bought here: Amazon.com: The Writer's Block: 786 Ideas to Jump-Start Your Imagination (8580001420639): Jason Rekulak: Books


----------



## Newman (Jul 17, 2012)

UnWritten said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to eliminate writers block?



Yes.

Outline.

Don't try to be perfect off the bat.

Perfect it later, when the scaffolding is up.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sam W said:


> It was Raymond Chandler who said: "When in doubt, have a man come through the door with a gun in his hand".



The famous Chandler's Law. My bottom line when it comes to writer's block. :thumbl:


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 18, 2012)

trying to get over writers block is really hard for me because when it hits me i forget what i'm writing and i have to read my work over and over again jsut to get back into my thought train


----------



## Terry D (Jul 18, 2012)

"Not tonight, dear, I have writer's block."

'Writer's block' is an excuse.  It's a handy name to give to undisciplined laziness.  You don't get through periods of low motivation, or difficulties with setting, characterization, or plot development by taking a break and sipping warm tea and listening to old Carpenters' music; you get through them by writing.

Sure, some days I just don't feel like writing and the ideas won't flow as easily as they usually do -- that's that undisciplined laziness I mentioned -- and sometime I go ahead and take a day off.  All that does is put me a day behind schedule.  But, if I let that day stretch into two days, then five, then two weeks; that's not writer's block, that's me.  I don't let that happen anymore.  I write.  Even when I don't want to I still do it.


----------



## Elowan (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't see it as an excuse but I do see the 'cure' as writing 'something' - whatever the subject.


----------



## rebekahmichel (Jul 22, 2012)

personally I think if you try to force yourself to write it won't come out right anyway. I took a long break from writing, I don't know if it was so much writer's block or just that I got fed up with not being published and all the rejection letters I was receiving but at any rate I didn't feel like writing so I didn't push it and now I'm writing up a storm I've been working on my memoir since I was a child. I started writing it with a pen and paper. Then it got so long I had to type it up. Finally it got so long that I needed to save it in a word document and print it out just so I could edit it. During all these years I have had periods where I dealt with writer's block and I just took a break from it all. When I came back it was like I felt refreshed and ready to write again. So that's my advice, you might not like it but there it is


----------



## Elowan (Jul 22, 2012)

Sam W said:


> There goes that word again. Seriously, 'chillax'?
> 
> Sounds like a weak name for a medieval weapon.



Guess you don't watch NCIS much.  Try looking it up in Webster's or other.


----------



## rae (Jul 22, 2012)

My humble suggestion -  Leave the storyline itself, open a blank document, and start writing about the location.  Let your fingers fly.  Describe it intimately.  Explore every nuance.  Would you like to visit?  What would you find there?  How would you move through it?  What beauty would strike you?  What would be distasteful?  write and write about the location.  meditate on it.  googlemap it.  Place your character there.  Have them walk around.  what would they see?  who would they run into?  and,,, before you know it....   (works for me.)


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm appreciating more and more that writer's block is often just the result of trying to get it "right" on the first try.

In a book on the craft of writing I recently read, a powerful statement was made by a published author/writing instructor/literary agent/producer for Showtime/consultant for Warner Brothers and Village Roadshow (She clearly knows what she's talking about):

*"There's no writing; there is only rewriting."*


----------

